# Does it contain any soy or gluten?



## yuechu

大家好！

I was recently having lunch at a restaurant with a friend who has some food intolerances and was trying to ask the waitress (in Chinese) if the food contained certain ingredients.
For example, does anyone know how to say "Does this dish contain any soy or gluten?" in Chinese?
Thanks!


----------



## philchinamusical

My suggestion is:
您这道菜里有大豆成分或者面筋/麸质成分么？

But I don't think the waiters or cooks in small restaurants in China would be pay attention to such a thing so you'd better avoid having meals at those places, if the intolerance is really serious.


----------



## SuperXW

I don't even know what is 面筋/麸质 (gluten).
If you want to avoid soy, you may ask
这菜里有豆子/豆制品吗？(Does it contain any bean/bean product?)

By the way, I wonder why I seldom heard people saying they had to avoid certain allergy in China (people say "I don't like this" or "I don't eat that", but rarely "I'm allergic to that"), but in US people often did so.


----------



## philchinamusical

如果不是去什么苍蝇馆子的话，说“面筋/麸质”这些，还是能听懂的，而且说的专业一点，可能会让对方更重视，说的通俗简单了，对方可能会觉得只是你矫情偏食。因为中国菜式比较复杂，一道菜里到底有些什么，光从名字来看是未必能搞明白的。

过敏的问题，中国现在也开始严重起来了。我看过一部BBC的纪录片，说过敏情况的严重与否，和我们生活环境的洁净程度有一定关系。


----------



## SimonTsai

麵筋 would make me think of this.


----------



## philchinamusical

@SimonTsai This is 油面筋. There is also something called 水面筋. I don't know how to post pictures here or I just don't have the permit to do so now. But I am sure you can google it.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

面粉揉面的时候，不断加水冲，能被水冲走的，是水溶性的淀粉等物，不能被冲走的就是面筋了，成分主要是蛋白质。而且因为面筋的主要成分是蛋白质，适当料理后味道和肉差不多，素食者的首选。


很多菜里会用淀粉勾芡，面筋的话，一般没有吧。


----------



## Skatinginbc

這菜裡含有大豆或麥類的製品嗎？

油面筋、水面筋都是"面筋" (一種麥粉團).  面筋含的蛋白質屬於麩質(or 穀膠).


----------



## SimonTsai

Skatinginbc said:


> 油面筋、水面筋都是"面筋" (一種麥粉團).  面筋含的蛋白質屬於麩質(or 穀膠).


The botanical protein could be referred to as 麵筋, but I agree that 麩質 is less ambiguous.


philchinamusical said:


> @SimonTsaiThis is 油面筋. There is also something called 水面筋.


I have just googled 水麵筋, which I have neither heard of nor tasted. Thank you for telling me this.


philchinamusical said:


> 如果不是去什么苍蝇馆子的话，说“面筋/麸质”这些，还是能听懂的。


I would doubt.


----------



## Skatinginbc

Gluten meat (麵筋) can be simply called 'gluten' in English.  In other words, 'gluten' can refer to either 麵筋 (gluten meat) or 麩質 (gluten protein).  The word 'gluten' in the original post apparently refers to any food products that contain 'gluten protein' (麩質), not restricted to 'gluten meat' (麵筋) only.


SimonTsai said:


> The botanical protein could be referred to as 麵筋 .


我抵制這個用法.


----------



## SimonTsai

Skatinginbc said:


> The word 'gluten' in the original post apparently refers to any food products that contain 'gluten protein' (麩質), not restricted to 'gluten meat' (麵筋) only.


I completely agree.


Skatinginbc said:


> 我抵制這個用法.


I wish that I could.

When I hear 麵筋, it is 'gluten meat' that comes to my mind.


----------



## yuechu

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## SuperXW

philchinamusical said:


> 如果不是去什么苍蝇馆子的话，说“面筋/麸质”这些，还是能听懂的...


应该说，除非你去了间很特别的餐馆或遇上很特别的服务员，否则绝大多数服务员的反应都会是一头问号，然后告诉他也不知道。
面筋我也会理解成图中那种面筋（好吃……）。


----------



## philchinamusical

SuperXW said:


> 应该说，除非你去了间很特别的餐馆或遇上很特别的服务员，否则绝大多数服务员的反应都会是一头问号，然后告诉他也不知道。
> 面筋我也会理解成图中那种面筋（好吃……）。


有一头问号就是达到效果了，因为这样才可以解释到底是什么意思，说的严重一些，引起对方重视。

怕就怕你说什么对方都OK...OK...其实他也没搞懂，只是嫌麻烦就都OK啦...


----------

